# pacotille, camelote - marchandise de mauvaise qualité



## Bára

Bonjour,
Je cherche le mot expressif pour appeler une marchandise de mauvaise qualité. J'entends souvent "la classe" quand quelqu'un veut dire que c'est de bonne qualité. Mais comment exprimer le contraire ? Pour "une oeuvre" artistique, on peut utiliser le terme kitsch, mais comment appeler par exemple un ustensile de cuisine ou un objet quotidien qui se casse tout de suite ? J'ai trouvé le mot "pacotille", mais il me semble un peu vieilli. L'utilisez-vous couramment ? Si oui, dans quelle phrase ? 
Merci pour tous les mots sincères que vous prononcez en colère


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce terme est en effet vieilli dans cet emploi-là. Je parle pour ma part de *camelote*.


----------



## SergueiL

Le terme est ancien, certes, mais dans le sens de _camelote_, il n'est pas particulièrement vieilli.
Mon Petit Robert est d'accord avec moi.


> 3. *Mod*. Marchandises de mauvaise qualité, de peu de valeur. ➙ *camelote*; région. *cacaille*. _C'est de la pacotille !_
> *De pacotille*_ : _de très mauvaise qualité, sans valeur_. Bijoux de pacotille. ➙ _2_. _*toc*_. _Fig_. Un héroïsme de pacotille._


----------



## JClaudeK

SergueiL said:


> Mon Petit Robert est d'accord avec moi.
> _Bijoux de pacotille. ➙ _2_. _*toc*_. _Fig_. Un héroïsme de pacotille._


"de pacotille" pour des bijoux ou au sens figuré est encore d'actualité, d'accord.
Mais jamais je n'emploierais ce terme pour _'un ustensile de cuisine ou un objet quotidien qui se casse tout de suite'._ Là,_ "camelote" _est plus approprié.


----------



## Maître Capello

JClaudeK said:


> "de pacotille" pour des bijoux ou au sens figuré est encore d'actualité, d'accord.
> Mais jamais je n'emploierais ce terme pour _'un ustensile de cuisine ou un objet quotidien qui se casse tout de suite'._


 Exactement.


----------



## SergueiL

Pas d'accord, il ne faut pas confondre "moins courant" avec "vieilli" ou "moins approprié".
Et ce n'est pas parce qu'on emploie pas (jamais) un terme qu'on peut affirmer qu'il n'est plus d'actualité.
Mon opinion est donc que "camelote" est plus courant (et même de loin) mais que "pacotille" n'est pas disqualifié pour autant.


----------



## Maître Capello

As-tu jamais entendu _pacotille_ dans le genre de contexte dont il est question ici ? Moi jamais et je gage que ni toi ni personne d'autre non plus. C'est donc un emploi qui n'est plus d'actualité. Mais peut-être y a-t-il des différences régionales…


----------



## Bára

Merci beaucoup pour toutes les réponses. Quand vous utilisez le terme "camelote", quelle est la phrase que vous dites (si quelque chose se casse et vous êtes fâchés) ?
 "Quelle camelote !" / "Espèce de camelot !" ?


----------



## Maître Capello

_Quelle camelote !
C'est de la camelote !_


----------



## Lly4n4

J'utiliserai aussi "camelote" (que ça désigne un objet de genre masculin* ou féminin), gardant "pacotille" pour les bijoux fantaisie et le sens imagé (pour lequel "camelote" n'irait pas).
On peut aussi parfois utilisé "toc" dans le sens "piètre qualité, mauvaise copie, faux".
_Ce robinet, c'est que du toc ! C'est un robinet en toc !
Quelle camelote, ce robinet ! 

* camelot_ désigne un marchand ambulant, mais je pense qu'il ne sera guère compris.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je trouve sur ce coup les dictionnaires bien décevants, et même insuffisants, à l'exemple du TLF_i_ qui prête « l'apparence trompeuse » éventuellement à la camelote, alors que je l'aurais dite typique de la pacotille, aussi bien historiquement qu'usuellement. À l'inverse la camelote peut être d'une qualité qui, si elle laisse à désirer, est tout de même satisfaisante : on parle parfois de _bonne camelote, _jamais de_ bonne pacotille. _On pourrait la dire_ belle_, mais pas mieux. Parmi les ustensiles de cuisine je m'attends à trouver plus de camelote que de pacotille, mais tout dépend de l'objet, selon qu'il cherche à séduire ou pas. Devant une piètre réplique, inutilisable, d'un moulin à café à la main, objet dont il est permis d'avoir la nostalgie, je parlerais plutôt de pacotille ; devant une banale passoire qui réussirait à se déglinguer au troisième essai, je parlerais de camelote.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Je dirais bien _N'achète pas de la camelote, prends une vraie poêle, une bonne..._
Cela dit, _N'achète pas de la pacotille_ ne me serait pas étrange.


----------



## JClaudeK

Logospreference-1 said:


> À l'inverse la camelote peut être d'une qualité qui, si elle laisse à désirer, est tout de même satisfaisante : on parle parfois de _bonne camelote, _jamais de_ bonne pacotille._


Il ne faut pas confondre les deux sens de "camelote" !


> camelote
> 1) Familier. Marchandise de peu de valeur, de mauvaise qualité ; ouvrage mal exécuté : C'est de la camelote.
> 2) Populaire. *Marchandise en général *: Essayer de placer sa camelote.



"camelote = marchandise en général" est sans  doute le sens d'origine - (cf. camelot = marchand ambulant d'autrefois)


----------



## Logospreference-1

Vous citiez le Larousse, mais pour le TLF_i_ en A, 2 c'est la _marchandise quelconque_ qui est le sens par extension*, *et le sens premier, en A, 1, déjà cité par Samiraa, est bien la marchandise de mauvaise qualité*. *


> _Par extension, populaire._ Marchandise quelconque. _Ces engins ne sont pas faits pour le pays où nous sommes (...) À part ça, c'est de la bonne camelote_ (Giono, _Les Grands chemins,_ 1951, page 51).


Le TLF_i_ en revanche va dans votre sens pour la _bonne camelote_, mais je ne suis pas du tout d'accord : un camelot n'est pas censé vendre du luxe ou de la marque, mais il n'est pas davantage censé vendre du toc. Une casserole, un plat, une bouilloire, un écumoire en fer-blanc , voilà typiquement ce qu'on s'attend à trouver chez un camelot, et ces ustensiles peuvent donner toute satisfaction cent ans durant, voire accomplir excellemment ce qu'on attend d'eux, quand des ustensiles de luxe rendront un moindre service et ne dureront pas trente ans. Le synonyme serait la _quincaillerie_, preuve en est la _bonne quincaillerie_, bien plutôt que la _pacotille_.

Les dictionnaires oublient aussi que _camelote_ désigne souvent, par dérision ou pour s'amuser, un très bel objet, et c'est certainement le cas, généralement, de la _bonne camelote. _Ils oublient encore que souvent c'est simplement par déception qu'on traite un objet qu'on croyait avoir bien choisi de _camelote_, surtout justement si on le pensait bien conçu et bien réalisé. 

La _camelote_, ce n'est pas flatteur, mais ce n'est pas pour autant trompeur.


----------



## JClaudeK

Le Petit Robert donne aussi comme 2ème sens "Pop.: *toute* marchandise".

Mais la "bataille des dictionnaires" ne nous mènera pas plus loin, les exemples pris sur la "vraie vie" sont plus parlants:

Voici quelques citations tirées de l'actualité:
- La guerre, la politique, le commerce, c'est tout pareil : il faut choisir le moment pour tirer, parler ou vendre sa camelote.
- Elles ne font pas assez de chiffres pour faire face aux nombreuses dépenses : la camelote, le gaz, l’électricité, la location de leur boulangerie et le logement qui va avec.
- On a eu des cas de gens qui sont entrés dans notre entreprise à des postes de commerciaux, qui étaient supposés rencontrer des clients pour leur proposer notre camelote.
- La compétition, la concurrence font que les capitalistes sont obligés d’innover pour d’une part vendre de la  camelote différente et d’autre part rattraper et/ou dépasser les concurrents dans les gains de productivité.



Logospreference-1 said:


> La _camelote_, ce n'est pas flatteur


Utilisé comme synonyme de "marchandise", c'est 'neutre', selon moi.


----------



## danielc

Bara dans le premier poste à fait allusion à quelque chose de kitsch. En français canadien, nous avons _quétainerie_, qui décrit ce qui est de mauvais goût,démodé. Est-ce que _camelote_ ou _pacotille _comprend cette nuance de mauvais goût?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, pas du tout. Il n'est question que de mauvaise qualité, de piètre valeur, mais pas de mauvais goût.


----------



## JClaudeK

danielc said:


> qui décrit ce qui est de mauvais goût





Maître Capello said:


> Non, pas du tout.


Je ne suis pas du même avis que MC.


> 1. Les artisans d'art espèrent voir se développer l'éducation artistique dans l'enseignement de façon à influer sur le goût de la clientèle future qui, dans son ensemble, ou bien est incapable de distinguer un objet de goût d'une pacotille vulgaire, ou bien, lorsqu'elle se targue de quelques connaissances, se réfugie douillettement dans le passé. Robert,_Artis._, 1966, p.120.
> ♦ _Faire pacotille_. Synon. _faire toc_ (fam.)._Son fond d'un chaud brun-rouge est parsemé de paillettes d'or d'un surprenant effet mais qui fait un peu pacotille_ (Metta,_Pierres préc._, 1960, p.90).
> PACOTILLE : Définition de PACOTILLE


Pour moi, "de la pacotille" peut être synonyme de kitch, de mauvais goût.


----------



## Maître Capello

L'exemple de Robert n'implique pas pour autant que _pacotille_ soit synonyme de _kitsch_ : il oppose seulement un bel objet de valeur à un vil objet de piètre qualité. Quant à _faire pacotille_, le sens indiqué comme synonyme est bien _faire toc_ et non pas _faire kitsch_. Or _faire toc_ ne peut vouloir dire qu'une seule chose : _donner l'impression d'être de piètre qualité, d'être du faux_. Enfin, ce n'est pas parce qu'un objet est kitsch qu'il est nécessairement de mauvaise qualité ou bon marché, alors que c'est le cas de la pacotille.


----------



## JClaudeK

_


Maître Capello said:



			L'exemple de Robert n'implique pas pour autant que pacotille soit synonyme de kitsch 
		
Click to expand...

_Pour moi, _"distinguer un objet de goût d'une pacotille vulgaire" _signifie clairement qu'il parle de_ "bon goût"_ opposé au_ "mauvais goût = kitsch", _et non pas de _"mauvaise qualité". _Mais bon ....


----------



## Logospreference-1

Le problème, c'est qu'un collier, un diadème, peuvent être très beaux, ou une robe très belle, si l'on voit qu'il s'agit de pacotille on aura tendance à les trouver de mauvais goût. Pour essayer de nous mettre d'accord, c'est le fait de la pacotille plutôt que la pacotille en soi qui serait souvent synonyme de mauvais goût. C'est inhérent à la pacotille : elle peut chercher la beauté, et cette beauté peut en valoir une autre, et en même temps en tant que pacotille elle perd son titre à la beauté. À l'opposé des matériaux nobles, beaux en eux-mêmes, peuvent suffire à la beauté d'un objet même quand l'artisan a oublié de l'en doter.


----------



## iuytr

J'utilise aussi camelote.

Sinon


Bára said:


> Merci pour tous les mots sincères que vous prononcez en colère



 on pourrait dire  : quelle merde !/quelle merdouille !(si on est un peu moins en colère)


----------



## danielc

Logospreference
Vous ne voyez pas que quleque chose peut être de bonne qualité mais de mauvais goût? Mes jeans délavés à l'acide que j'ai achetés au secondaire étaient de bonne qualité (l'étoffe était bonne, ils étaient bien cousus), mais quand même de mauvais goût, même à l'époque_. _


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je n'avais pas pensé à la mode, qui d'ailleurs s'en sort souvent plutôt bien avec la pacotille et, en effet, pas toujours aussi bien avec des textiles ou autres matières nobles. Mais dans la mode il y a en principe une recherche, avec un désir de surprendre qui prend le pas sur le désir de plaire. En architecture aussi on peut faire du moche, du mauvais goût, avec les plus beaux marbres, par exemple, parce qu'on cherche aussi à épater. Mais des toits de chaume ou en ardoise ou en tuiles, dites-moi un endroit au monde où l'on en trouve un de mauvais goût.


----------

